# lenovo x121e (intel) / no ip traffic via wlan0 [solved]

## little_bob

hello community,

i am not able to have ip traffic via my wlan interface. 

i have a lenovo x121e (intel version). i am still using kernel 3.0.6. so far i have configured wlan. the interface is working so far. i can connect to my AP and can scan other wlans but i am not able to ping to a system in my network. i have no firewall running on my AP or on my laptop.

some details.

ifconfig output for wlan0

```

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 74:e5:0b:23:e6:4e  

          inet addr:192.168.10.19  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::76e5:bff:fe23:e64e/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:2 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:14 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:304 (304.0 B)  TX bytes:1220 (1.1 KiB)

```

output from iwconfig

```

wlan0     IEEE 802.11bgn  ESSID:"<SSID>"  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.472 GHz  Access Point: 00:1B:63:22:3B:49   

          Bit Rate=11 Mb/s   Tx-Power=14 dBm   

          Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality=61/70  Signal level=-49 dBm  

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:11   Missed beacon:0

```

the routing table

```

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags   MSS Window  irtt Iface

0.0.0.0         192.168.10.1    0.0.0.0         UG        0 0          0 wlan0

127.0.0.0       127.0.0.1       255.0.0.0       UG        0 0          0 lo

192.168.10.0    0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U         0 0          0 wlan0

```

rc-update show that no eth0 is used.

```

                 mtab | boot                         

             net.eth0 |                              

               net.lo | boot                         

            net.wlan0 |      default                 

             netmount |      default                 

```

my resolv.conf

```

# Generated by net-scripts for interface wlan0

nameserver 192.168.10.10

```

part of the conf.d/net

```

modules="wpa_supplicant"

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf"

wpa_timeout_wlan0=60

config_wlan0="192.168.10.19 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 192.168.0.255"

routes_wlan0="default via 192.168.10.1"

dns_servers_wlan0=( "192.168.10.10" )

```

the wpa_supplicant.conf file

```

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

ap_scan=2

network={

   ssid="<SSID>"

   psk="<WPA2KEY>"

   key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

   priority=5

}

```

wpa_cli tells me that my wlan0 interface is running and has an ip address.

```

Selected interface 'wlan0'

bssid=00:1b:63:22:3b:49

ssid=<SSID>

id=0

mode=station

pairwise_cipher=CCMP

group_cipher=CCMP

key_mgmt=WPA2-PSK

wpa_state=COMPLETED

ip_address=192.168.10.19

```

some output from dmesg where i can see that wlan0 is associated with my AP

```

[   12.489859] wlan0: authenticate with 00:1b:63:22:3b:49 (try 2)

[   12.492650] wlan0: authenticated

[   12.498771] wlan0: waiting for beacon from 00:1b:63:22:3b:49

[   12.555261] wlan0: beacon received

[   12.566819] wlan0: associate with 00:1b:63:22:3b:49 (try 1)

[   12.571500] wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:1b:63:22:3b:49 (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=1)

[   12.571507] wlan0: associated

[   12.579875] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0: link becomes ready

[   23.419184] wlan0: no IPv6 routers present

[  304.297884] kworker/u:0 used greatest stack depth: 3496 bytes left

```

when i use the eth0 interface instead of wlan0 all works fine.

maybe it is something trivial but at the moment i do not see it   :Very Happy:   someone please has an idea?

best regards

--christianLast edited by little_bob on Mon Apr 09, 2012 8:02 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Hypnos

Can you ping the router?

If so, then the fact that you can't ping other systems on your private network seems more likely to be caused by the router, not your NIC.

Have you tried other wireless networks?

----------

## little_bob

hello hypnos,

no i can not ping the router.

i was using this notebook with another wlan but at that time i had installed opensuse 11.3 with a kernel 3.x.

the router is an apple airport express with 802.11g. in the admin gui from this router i can see that my notebook is connected.

regards

--christian

----------

## little_bob

hello community,

as i have written before it must be something trivial. i have checked the config of the router. i saw that it was not working in bridge mode. after changing the config so the router is acting in bridge mode the ip traffic is working as expected.

regards

--christian

----------

